# Preacher's Island on Saturday



## tojo

Ron,

Doesn't whitesnook fish out of a tan Noe???


----------



## Big_Fish

Yes he does have a tan one!


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

sorry it was me i caught 11 nice reds on that spot


----------



## tojo

troublemaker ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

> sorry it was me i caught 11 nice reds on that spot


[smiley=bs.gif]


----------



## Guest

Lamo!!!!!! That's was me! I'm sorry that I took a guide's spot! I broked my line off with huge red. I used a zara spook this morning. Is that in troll and pole zone??
Then I guess I need to troll to get the spot, no motor.


----------



## tojo

I love them spooks, but no nice size takers lately. You still having luck with them?


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

no that was me!   i caught that red at 4th street and it dragged me to thee island!  Man are my arm sore!  ;D


----------



## Guest

I had a line broke off with huge red saturday but I had plenty of luck with slot size reds and trout. I caught with zara spook(spotted trout) lure and they love em!

Inboardgheenoe guy,

U 're full of crap lamo!!!!! Ask salt and light for what color of motor is it and I'm sure he can see tan shirt with navy blue shorts on. It's had a ghost bay on it. Camo hat on me.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

i had my purple thong on .no shirt and my pink cowboy boots oh and my rubber chicken on my head i had a redfish on my new to me used stadic 2500 with 80lb p.p!


----------



## Guest

I thought I recognized that reel!!


----------



## Guest

Lmao! I would love to see u wear this out in the flats and have a laughing stock. Pics of you will be great for hooters girls! Or some hot girls at JB's.


----------

